# Choctawhatchee Bay, near Sandestin



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Me and buddy went out this morning. Me in the new yak and him on his new bote board. The bite was pretty much nonstop. Specks, skipjack, bluefish, catfish. It was on.ended up catching around 30 specks, most were around 12". Kept 3 nice specks for dinner. All fish were Caught in gulps and mirrodine in about 5-6 ft.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Way ta get after em....I ain't fished Choctawhatche in years....Gotta fish camp right there too!


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

I forgot to mention that juvenile cobia. Also caught him out there on a mirrodine.


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Cool Cobia. I caught a similar sized on a couple years ago near the Rocky Bayou bridge.


----------

